

Patents granted at highest rate ever at USPTO - kljensen
http://www.patentlyo.com/patent/2010/05/patent-grants-continue-to-rise.html

======
tumult
Actually, I consider this to be a good thing. The situation right now is
terrible but still livable. If it becomes even worse, it will have to be
changed, or the technology economy will collapse.

~~~
watty
Yep, I agree. This Reddit story pissed me off:
<http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/c6e49>

Basically some guy was able to trademark "Power Hour" and is sending legal
threats to hundreds of sites that use the drinking game.

~~~
imp
Patents are completely separate from trademarks though.

------
kljensen
In fact, it appears they may be granted at a rate exceeding submissions. (But,
there is a publication & grant timelag, so it's not as clear as that.) See
also:

* Article: [http://www.patentlyo.com/patent/2010/05/patent-grants-2010.h...](http://www.patentlyo.com/patent/2010/05/patent-grants-2010.html)

* Charts (top left): <http://news.priorsmart.com/>

~~~
binspace
Maybe that's an indicator that bad patents are being granted?

~~~
kljensen
Could be. My guess is mix of new examiner incentives plus economic crisis.

